# Launcher error in World of Warcraft.



## bishoujosteph (May 25, 2007)

Hi, I just started playing WoW for the very first time a couple nights ago and it's been running fine until tonight when I tried to open it.

I got this error upon clicking the icon to open it...

Launcher.exe
"The application failed to initialize properly (0xc0000005). Click OK to terminate this..."

Pops up twice in a row (once upon trying to open the game, and another after clicking OK once.)

This is some general information that might assist in helping me:

Running Windows XP sp2. Information is in my profile on what I'm running.

------

I checked the Launcher-warnings text file in the Logs folder and normally I get this, from earlier today (*'s replace numbers obviously):
# System started at 2007-05-24 02:48:54.2810
# system: NOIR
#-----------------------------------------------------------
02:48:58.4530 Fetch version information from us.version.worldofwarcraft.com (http://**.***.***.***/update/PatchSequenceFile.txt).

---

But for when I was getting the error I got this just now:
# System started at 2007-05-24 20:01:36.6090
# system: NOIR
#-----------------------------------------------------------
20:01:46.7500 Unable to fetch patch sequence file while hidden.

Can you help me based on this information?


----------



## bishoujosteph (May 25, 2007)

Nevermind, fixed it myself suprisingly. I just deleted the launcher, and then ran the WoW Repair Utility. Worked like a charm. 

Leaving this so that others with this problem can try this solution. I've seen lots of people with this problem on the net, but never seen anyone with a solution.


----------



## Fatguy (Sep 5, 2008)

I have the same exact problem , it gives me the same error and i've deleted the launcher and ran "repair" , but with no result, it still gives me the error...
Did you used other programs or something else before the repair? 

Thank you


----------



## Super-D-38 (Apr 25, 2002)

Welcome to TSG Fatguy. :up:
Since this is an old post and is solved. (sadly was never marked.  )
You probably should start one of your own.

Are you able to open WoW.exe? 
If so, just make a shortcut to that, and be sure to uncheck the "show launcher" option on the main sign in page.

*Edit:*
There are also viruses that attack Warcraft files. 
Not saying you have one, but the launcher is suppose to help guard against them.
If it's not working it could be more risk. 
Not sure if the viruses would cause the crash or not. Just be sure you have done up dated virus and spyware scans.


----------



## Fatguy (Sep 5, 2008)

I just ran a full scan (with Kaspersky , wich is up to date with all the virus signitures) and tryed to play WoW after the scan both through the launcher and through the WoW.exe.As i checked a lot of people have the same exact error as mine but no solution was discovered till now(For Kasperky users that is, because i heard that some of them had their AVG antivirus deleting their fmod.dll) but that's not my case , me beeing a Kaspersky user i have no problem with this fmod.dll issue.

Thank you for replying anyway , and i hope i can get some suggestions about how i can fix this error .

P.S: I re-installed WoW completley , both the normal WoW(this one works fine) and the expansion Burning Crusade.It's when i try to run the WoW-Burning Crusade it gives me the error.


----------



## Fatguy (Sep 5, 2008)

Can someone please help me with this issue? Some suggestions about what i should do at least...


Thank you!


----------



## Super-D-38 (Apr 25, 2002)

Try disabling your anti-virus and close it. 
See if it will allow you to play WoW. 

I haven't used Kaspersky, but is there any way to set up "allow" or "do not scan" permissions?
I do see issues with Kaspersky, and I'll take a guess here.... I'm thinking the AV is scanning the WoW launcher and WoW.exe.. When it does, it "locks" the program from running. So, the program pretty much dies because it is taking to long to load. 

I can see why they want to scan it, as there are WoW viruses, problem is, it can take to long to scan and the program fails. 

Still trouble shooting here though, disable your AV and see if WoW works.


----------



## Fatguy (Sep 5, 2008)

I tryed closing the antivirus completley and windows firewall also but i get the same damn error


----------



## Super-D-38 (Apr 25, 2002)

I'm stumped as to why WoW will work, but Burning Crusades wont. 
Should be the same. 

You try contacting Blizzard?


----------



## Fatguy (Sep 5, 2008)

I got it finally got it fixed after reinstalling windows!

Thank you anyway


----------

